# Newb here...



## miami_bull (Apr 21, 2011)

Whats up ladies and gents. Read through many of the threads and decided to register. Ive been out of the game for a while. I do train in brazilian jiu jitsu3- times a week but have not lifted ANYTHING in years. Thought Id come here because it looks like a great place fo support and info. Hopefully I will be able to contribute too. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*miami_bull* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome bro!


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there.


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

Good stuff man. Keep up the good work and start hitting the iron.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (Apr 30, 2011)

welcome to iron mag great place to get advice


----------



## ELITEBODY (May 1, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> welcome to iron mag great place to get advice





shut the fuckk up pussy bitch


----------



## zok37 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## minimal (May 1, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## CAIN (May 3, 2011)

Hello.


----------

